# ما هو الوقود الثقيل؟



## المهندس عبدالله (13 يونيو 2009)

اخوتي المهندسين اريد معلومات عن الوقود الثقيل استخدامته و تعريفه؟

و لماذا يستخدم في مكائن البواخر؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وأرجو أن أفيدك بهذه المواضيع الشاملة التي تخص النفط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135125.html
وهذا الموضوع الذي يختص بالنفوط الثقيلة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117538.html
أما لماذا تكون له أستخدامات في مكائن البواخر فهذا ليس أختصاصي ولكن أعتقد أن المكائن الكبيرة تحتاج إلى نفط ثقيل لكي تتحمل الحرارة العالية التي تنتجها هذه المحركات والنفوط الخفيفة تتبخر فيها .
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك أخي العزيز أرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ..........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تعريف زيت الغاز البحري هو اثقل من زيت الغاز العادي بثلاث اضعاف .ونسبه الs% تكون اعلى لتصل الى 1% وهذه نسبه عاليه مقارنه بالوقود العادي .وان درجه الوميض تكون عاليه بالنسبه الى العادي ان فحص الحامضيه تكون مواصفته 0.5 max ويكون من نوع ashless ونسبه الكاربون المتبقي 0.15max ودرجه السيتين تكون 62min 

واي شي تحتاجه اتصل . هذه حسب مواصفه شركه شل المتعامل بها في شركه مصافي الشمال في العراق 
shell marine gas oil


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

_زيت الغاز البحري لزوجته vis at 40c = 14 max بينما زيت الغز العادي( vis at 40c =(2.4-3.2_


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

ارجو الرد عن اياستفسار حول هذا الموضوع


----------

